# [SOLVED] An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (



## ps3user (Jun 7, 2009)

okk so i've been trying to do this for a long time and im pretty frustrated...
ive done all the cmd things and ive got my ip address, all that info and a router but idk what to do. heres my info. 

WINDOWS IP CONFIGURATION

HOST NAME.........DD7PTS51
PRIMARY DNS SUFFIX..........
NODE TYPE..........UNKNOWN
IP ROUTING ENABLED........NO 
WINS PROXY ENABLED........NO
DNS SUFFIX SEARCH LIST........CHN.COMCAST.NET

ETHERNET ADAPTER LOCAL AREA CONNECTION

CONNECTION-SPECEIFIC DNS SUFFIX. CHN.COMCAST.NET
DESCRIPTION...........INTEL(R) PRO/100 VE NETWORK CONNECTION 

PHYSICAL ADDRESS...........00-11-11-3F-EF-90
DCHP ENABLED................YES
AUTOCONFIGURATION ENABLED........YES
IP ADDRESS..........192.168.0.11
SUBNET MASK..............255.255.255.0
DEFAULT GATEWAY..................192.168.0.1
DHCP SERVER.....................192.168.0.1
DNS SERVERS...............68.87.64.146
68.87.75.194
192.168.0.1



im trying to hookup my ps3 online.
its wireless
i filled out all the network settings but it keeeps on failing when connecting.
help me please


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (80710*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Have you tried using an Ethernet cable?


----------



## ps3user (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (80710*

no 
i have a wireless router


----------



## ps3user (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (80710*

would a firewall not let me connect?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (80710*

The firewall on your router may prevent you from connecting to the PS Network. Although I feel that the problem now is not directly related to that (this is before), it may still help to open the ports. What is the exact make and model of the router?


----------



## ps3user (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (80710*

i finally got it working.
i needed the wep key
thanks for the help


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: An error occured during communication with the server. this is a dns error (80710*

Ok, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

